# light for a 45 ton press.



## Skimo

I recently became responsible for maintenance of presses at work. Some of them have light fixtures for illuminating under the press head.

Looks like the max Watts I can use is 200 type A, I was told by a press operator that the 75W bulb they have in the machine isn't great.

Looking for an incan bulb that can handle the constant jarring of the machine as it operates, the only reason I'm not looking into LED is because it's housed in an enclosed space with no air flow.

Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated. I can upload pics within the week.


----------



## jeffb

Have specified the following; green LED also allows better inspection 
https://www.bannerengineering.com/u...icators/industrial-led-task-lighting.html#all


----------



## Ken_McE

If you can screw in medium base/120 volt bulbs, look into rough service bulbs:

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/rough-service-light-bulbs/?category=2761&sort=price_d&so=0&page=1


----------



## Got Lumens?

If it's an enclosed space and You want to switch to LED, try it. It will only cost ~10 dollars with the drop of their prices.
Typically You can find up 100 watt A26s available commercially without having to special order. If it's rated for a 200W
incandescent bulb, that's enough heat to cook dinner on, and I think it's worth a try, it won't damage the press.


----------

